# Zahlen umwandeln



## Jumpinjack (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, kann mir jemand helfen ? Wie wandelt man BCD Code in Dualcode und umgekehrt um ?

hab hier 2 Aufgaben mit Lösung verstehe das aber nicht:

 1234 (BCD) ->   10011010010 (Dual)
00010111(Dual) ->   0010 0011/23(BCD)  

Bitte um dringende Hilfe!


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
falls du da von Step7 sprichst so gibt es da doch Umwandlungsbefehle (ITB = Integer nach BCD // BTI = BCD nach Integer). Hattest du dir das schon mal angesehen ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Key (5 Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Zu deiner Aufgabe: 

1234 (BCD) -> 10011010010 (Dual)
00010111(Dual) -> 0010 0011/23(BCD) 

1234 (BCD) ist eine normale Ganzzahl, das (BCD) verwirrt da etwas. In Binärschreibweise ist das dann halt 10011010010.

00010111(Dual) ist eine normale Binärzahl was der 23 Decimal entspricht. Diese jetzt in BCD schreibweise entspricht dann

0010 0011
2 3 --> 23

Wenn man es so wie bei der zweiten auch für die erste machen würde müsste dann eigentlich das dastehen. -> 
0001 0010 0011 0100/1234 (BCD) -> 10011010010 (Dual)

Hoffe du kannst es so verstehen, wenn dass das Problem war.

Gruß Key


----------



## vierlagig (5 Januar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> falls du da von Step7 sprichst so gibt es da doch Umwandlungsbefehle (ITB = Integer nach BCD // BTI = BCD nach Integer). Hattest du dir das schon mal angesehen ?
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



aufgabe...lösungen...ich glaub ja, es geht hier einfach nur um die darstellungen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCD-Code

in reinst theoretischer form - zumindest hoff ich das für uns!


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aufgabe...lösungen...ich glaub ja, es geht hier einfach nur um die darstellungen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCD-Code
> 
> in reinst theoretischer form - zumindest hoff ich das für uns!



Ja Ja, genau deswegen hab ich den Scheiss hier zu meinem Beruf gemacht - weil der Versuch des Herrn Prof.Dr.Ing., mir die höhere Mathematik begreiflich zu machen, gründlich in die Hose gegangen ist


----------



## Dr.M (5 Januar 2011)

BCD zerlegt Zahlen in einzelne Ziffern und stellt diese in Blöcken zu 4bit dar. Das Geheimnis ist also, die Zahl nicht als Ganzes zu betrachten, sondern die einzelnen Ziffern.

Beispiel mit 834 (Dez)

in Ziffern zerlegen und diese in (Bin) umrechnen
8 (Dez) --> 1000 (Bin)
3 (Dez) --> 0011 (Bin)
4 (Dez) --> 0100 (Bin)

daraus folgt:     8 3 4 (Dez) = 1000 0011 0100 (BCD)

als Dualzahl wäre die 834 natürlich 1101000010. Das wurde aber hier nicht gesucht.


Und jetzt noch ein Schritt weiter:
Da die Blöcke 4bit haben, kann man auch Hex-Zahlen in BCD-Code darstellen
Da das Hexadezimale Zahlensystem 16 Stellen hat wie auch der BCD-Code, findet hier keine Umrechnung statt.

F1E3 (Hex) = 1111 0001 1110 0011 (BCD) = 1111000111100011 (Bin) = 61923 (Dez)


----------

